# Cadet provides first aid at accident?



## Mike Bobbitt (1 May 2004)

I heard a rumour that a cadet was amongst the first on scene at this accident, and helped by providing first aid to the child:

 http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/OttawaSun/News/2004/05/01/442830.html 

No idea if it‘s true or not, has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Franko (1 May 2004)

Saw it on the New RO last night.....

Looked like a Air Force CIC helped out. to what end I have no idea.

If he did render assistance....

Kudos   

Regards


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 May 2004)

That would be a tough situation to be in. Certainly makes the case for first aid training... Hopefully the child will be OK.


----------



## Franko (1 May 2004)

That‘s for sure. 

If someone out there knows who this gent is....Please let me know.

Regards


----------



## CI Dumaran (1 May 2004)

I heard it was CF officer. CIC or otherwise I didn‘t hear.

It‘s good that the kids going to be alright.


----------



## Franko (2 May 2004)

Saw the guy on the New RO...his hat badge was clear as day...air force to boot, old style combats.

As for the child....ditto 

Regards


----------



## Franko (5 May 2004)

Alrighty troops....got official word through the chain..

Zack Bryant had performed first aid on the child.

Funny thing is he used to be a cadet in 2870 RCACC in Connaught...the corps I work with presently   

Just goes to show you that the first aid program taught in cadets isn‘t so useless after all   

Well done Zack !!!

Regards


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 May 2004)

Well done indeed.


----------



## medic65726 (12 Aug 2004)

I think First Aid training is a very important part of Cadet Training and helps foster a sense of responsibility to ones community.
I took my first ever first aid course in 1991 when I first joined Army Cadets. I really enjoyed First Aid training and even chose to do it professionally (kinda).
I now work in North America's largest and best Air Ambulance Service as a Critical Care Flight Paramedic on Toronto's Medevac Helicopter "Bandage 1".
And it all started because I did my Standard First Aid as a Cadet.

Simon Martin
Critical Care Flight Paramedic


----------



## CF104Starfighter (12 Aug 2004)

Hey...How did you get into air ambulance?  I'm a lifeguard right now, and I've been a first responder before, and it's been really...well...You can't really describe it, and I think one day I'd like to do air ambulance.  So...How do you do it?


----------

